# Pulling Sensation @ 8 DPO: What's causing it?



## CloudyDay

Hi there lovely ladies of BnB!

I've been filling my journal the last two days with minute details about one particular symptom that I'm finding very perplexing. Two cycles ago, I began noticing this pulling sensation both pre-O and post-O but, it never lasted long. 

This cycle, since 8DPO I've felt a faint pulling sensation in my lower abdomen (below the bellybutton, in line w/ where the pelvic bone juts out), feels kind of "deep" inside my innards, and is more noticeable on the right side than left. It was very faint at first but it's lingered ever since it first began two days ago and tonight it became stronger and much more noticeable.

I've read in other posts that it could be the uterus stretching. Would I be feeling that so early? It _could_ be a muscle pull (and most likely is) because it became stronger tonight after I went for a long stroll then went to mow the lawn. As I'm in the TWW, I'm trying really hard to find evidence that it's an early pregnancy symptom!


----------



## Capuru

I just had some spotting I actually got a little exited cause I know that I should expect that around this time for possible implantation but af is a bitch and she plays mean tricks so I'm trying really hard not to get to exited but I really do want to believe it's due to pregnancy:blush: :rofl:

I'm not sure if you would feel that now but I have read before that some ladies have this sensation before getting their bfp it could be possible....I hope it is due to that:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## CloudyDay

capuru: Thanks for feeding my obsessive hoping! :hug: Hey... we're cycle buddies! I'm 9 DPO too tonight. Here's a sprinking of :dust: to make that spotting of yours implantation spotting!


----------



## Tishimouse

Cloudy Day: I believe it is possible to feel the 'stretching' sensation at 8DPO and who knows you may be one of the lucky few who get their BFP at 9 or 10DPO. It's worth feeling happy about any symptom in my opinion, but it makes for a bigger disappointment if it's not to be. We just can't help ourselves can we. 

Capuru: Just had a peek at your chart. It is VERY, VERY exciting and the dip you've just had with the sharp rise looks like lots of others on FF that I've seen that are indeed implantation. Looking very promising and noone would blame you for feeling excited. You chart is really looking the part. I notice the little circle is open though, so that temp has been taken at a different time or under different circumstances so that might be why it's so low. Just remember to keep a level head and prepare for ANYTHING.

Wishing you both the best of luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Coral

I dont want to get your hopes up BUT.........that was my only pregnancy symptom from 9-12dpo...and I still get it now from time to time! Mine was also on the right. Its a strange sensation like a pulled muscle.....ache/stitch (hard to describe), and nothing like an AF cramp.

Apart from the above I also got a very faint BFP on an internet cheapie at 8dop, which got darker every couple of days!

I have a really strong feeling it might be good news for you :hug:


----------



## tansey

When i was pg i had what i thought were AF cramps but they were a bit different. So it could be the stretching pains I had.
Good luck!


----------



## LeaArr

hmm. that's interesting to know. I'm still in the WTT section, but we had a contraceptive malfunction around time for ovulation....I have been having that same sensation... *trying not to read too much into it*
I hope it's a :bfp: for you!


----------



## CloudyDay

Tishimouse, coral, tansey and icrepka: :hug::hug::hug::hug: for each of you! Thanks A BUNCH for sharing your insight, gals... it's really useful information that you just can't find in any book (REAL experiences of actual women). From what I've read so far, I'm noticing that, strangely, most women find this sensation is on the right side rather than the left side. Isn't that strange? What could be the reason for that?? We also describe it the same way: like a muscle pull, or a stitch, not like AF cramps, usually on the right side, starting anywhere from 8-10 DPO. 

The more I read about this sensation and others' experience with it, the more I'm convinced I'm not just imagining it. I've been working myself up again this cycle, despite falling hard during my February cycle (got REALLY excited, thought I was def P then AF came). But, I won't know for sure until CD 28, when AF comes. I prefer to let AF give me the :bfn: than the stick. For some reason, I find it easier to take than seeing the :bfn: on the stick.

If anyone else has had this sensation, do share! I'd really like to learn more about it! The always knowledgeable and helpful Nat shared this interesting fact with me in my journal:



nellis10 said:


> There is a hormone Relaxin that is secreted in pg that helps your pelvis change shape and move apart ready for your uterus to grow...but it also has the effect of making you prone to pulling muscles etc as everything starts to relax!!
> 
> SO pulling a muscle is also a PG sign! :winkwink:

Thanks again for that Nat!


----------



## Tishimouse

Right that's it. I'm going to the gym and :bodyb: working out in the 'big boys' section.

Pulled muscles are a symptom ... bring it on. :rofl:


----------



## Sinead

Don't have any answers, but just want to give you both a huge helping of :dust:


----------



## CloudyDay

Tishimouse said:


> Right that's it. I'm going to the gym and :bodyb: working out in the 'big boys' section.
> 
> Pulled muscles are a symptom ... bring it on. :rofl:

Thanks for the laugh Tishimouse! I really need it this morning... turns out I'm not P. :cry: Temp dropped on schedule... AF is on her way. I decided to test this morning to find out if I actually was P. Got a :bfn:. That was a double whammy: not only am I NOT pregnant... I am now worrying what the heck is going on down there? If it wasn't because I was P, then is it something serious like fibroids?? I'll be scheduling an appt with my doctor sometime today or tomorrow and will update when I know more.

Thanks for all the support gals... makes this rollercoaster ride so much easier to bear on the downhill parts. :hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

CloudyDay said:


> Thanks for the laugh Tishimouse! I really need it this morning... turns out I'm not P. :cry: Temp dropped on schedule... AF is on her way. I decided to test this morning to find out if I actually was P. Got a :bfn:. That was a double whammy: not only am I NOT pregnant... I am now worrying what the heck is going on down there? If it wasn't because I was P, then is it something serious like fibroids?? I'll be scheduling an appt with my doctor sometime today or tomorrow and will update when I know more.
> 
> Thanks for all the support gals... makes this rollercoaster ride so much easier to bear on the downhill parts. :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## CloudyDay

Hi gals, 

I'll post an update on the results of the doctor's visit on my journal. Please do post any more info you may have about this sensation, in case anyone else experiences it as well. Thanks to so many of you for dropping in this thread to add in your stories. :hug:


----------



## Emeraldlass

Hello Ladies,

Just signed up onhere after reading into the 'pulling sensation' I had it too for the last two days (my temp dropped too at 6+7 dpo they where level, and was up again this morning, by 0.3 degrees i am 8 dpo) but not quite sure what to think of it..is it possible to have an implantation dip that last two days? felt nausous this morning and queasy throughout the day..crying spell after the boss had a go at me this morning :(
Well, we'll see, just dont want to get my hopes up....
Wish all you ladies Good Luck!


----------



## littlemiss83

I've been having this pulling sensation too. I had the exact same thing when pg with 1st, it feels like i've done too many sit ups, or strained myself. It hurts when I stand or lean a certain way.

Have you missed a period?

I am a week late on mine, with all symptoms of pg, taken 3 tests and all BFN. Its possible i'm feeling symptoms early which is what happened with 1st. I was having symptoms 2/3 days after conception.

:flower:


----------



## bumpit

littlemiss83 said:


> I've been having this pulling sensation too. I had the exact same thing when pg with 1st, it feels like i've done too many sit ups, or strained myself. It hurts when I stand or lean a certain way.
> 
> Have you missed a period?
> 
> I am a week late on mine, with all symptoms of pg, taken 3 tests and all BFN. Its possible i'm feeling symptoms early which is what happened with 1st. I was having symptoms 2/3 days after conception.
> 
> :flower:

Its good to know I am not going crazy. I am 4 days post ovulation and I feel like AF is coming. It hurts when I stand up. I am very bloated too. I hope there is not something wrong with me. This is my first month ttc aggressively I hope I get BFP on Christmas day :)


----------



## LuvMommaLife

I am on the same board I have no answer but I am sending you :dust:


----------



## littlemiss83

I've never experienced this pulling sensation at any other time of my life apart from pregnancy...I do get cramps when totm is due, but this is totally different, its not really sore as such...just niggling. Some days worse than others.

I kinda want to get xmas over with before I test, as I have alot on my mind as it is...so i'm thinking of testing on boxing day.


----------



## mrsessex

Good luck to you :flower:

Im due period around Christmas day ... but ive been having hell cramps centred around my uterus for the past 4 day ..and tugs (?) on my left side for the past 2 days

When i was pregnant before...i only remember these sort of cramps etc around 6 weeks gone..when womb starts growing and that

all very confusing!

:dust: to you


----------



## leylak

I had this sensation -once and for the first time- a couple of months ago, about a week after ovulation. Did not record it so I don't know the exact day but it was at a time when I could expect implantation to occur. It was like a very strong twitch without any cramps or pain. It lasted for one second. Then AF came as usual - 11th day after ovulation.


----------



## MoonMelody

I started having pulling sensations on 10 dpo, though they were all over, and not just on one side. I got my BFP two days later, so that was definitely a symptom for me.

Big hugs, and I hope next month is your month! :hug:


----------



## Bec27

I had that symptom at about the same time too- between 8-11dpo ish. I didn't chart that month as I was trying to be more relaxed about TTC- it obviously worked as I got pg! Good luck and hope it is a positive sign for you ('scuse the pun!!) x x x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

It was my first pregnancy symptom that started about 10DPO.

I find that it is vital to remember that you won't feel anything until at least 5DPO as it generally takes 7 days from conception for implantation to occur. Before this your body doesn't know it's pregnant because technically it isn't. I hate myself for symptom spotting as it just makes it even harder when the :witch: arrives!

:dust: to you all xx


----------



## erin7707

I too am feeling all these 'tugging sensations', but mine are mostly all over in that area.. I'm only 7 DPO, though.. And I think I remember this from previous cycles when I wasn't PG, so maybe it's just the egg traveling thru.. who knows..


----------

